# Metro



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open callbacks to waterblind. 28 dogs

2,3,5,9,11,13,15,16,18,21,22,24,26-

28,30,3237,39,40,42,44,50,51,55,56,58,60

8:00 at PinOak, dog 51 starts


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Any info on the Q?


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

28 is a scratch in the derby and 42 is a scratch in the am.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

thanks Mike


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open callbacks to the 4th:
2-3-9-11-13-16-26-37-42-44-55-56-58

13 dogs


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Huge Congrats to Tim Milligan , Bobby Farmer and Connie on the open win and qualifying for the National!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Congratulations to Tim Milligan and Bobby Farmer for the Open win with FC Mak's Convince Me Connie. This also qualifies Connie for the National next week! Little Katie was rooting for Mamma! Way to go Team Milligan!

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

A BIG congratulations to Rob and Carma for winning the derby with Lady!
Mom Gracie is very proud!!!
Also a big congrats to Lula Belle and Joe for 2nd.
These are all placements I know.

Want to also congratulate Tim and Bobby for Connie's win and qualifying for the National!


----------



## tbadams (Dec 29, 2008)

Congratulations to Rob, Carma and Lady Gaga!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations, Lady, Rob and Carma!!! Way to go!


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Big congrats to Tim, Bobby & Connie!!


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Huge kudos to Rob and Carma for Lady GaGa - we have her sister so we are among her biggest cheerleaders!! And there are a lot of good derby dogs that competed so LGG really had to stand out!! More to come on the realllllllllly big tests in the 4th series of both the am and open- congrats to all who survived! But what to expect when there are slots to nat'ls involved. 

The weather was perfect all weekend and the workers were great- we send out thoughts to all those on the east coast you are just trying to figure out where to air their dogs!! Hopefully Montgomery, Texas will have some good weather for the upcoming nat'l and best of luck and stay safe for all you who are fortunate and talented enough to compete!!


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Full open results?


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Charles C. said:


> Full open results?


Second hand

1. Connie/ Milligan 
2. Duke/ Edwards 
3. Ruff / Bearden
4. ?????/ Trott

Not sure about RJ and jams


----------



## blklab35 (Oct 7, 2008)

I would like to Thank everyone at the Metro FT, it was an amazing trial. I am really a Rookie in regards to training time. I am fortunate that for the past 4 months Mark Edwards has been working with my baby girl. I ran against Icons as far as I am concerned this weekend, and even though we were competing against one another, I am just overwhelmed by the support, the help, the cheering and encouragement that I experienced. It is a weekend I will never forget!! The Russells and their talent and grace, Sharon with her encouragement, advice and she gave me binoculars to use (without them I could not have seen the water blind it was so dark), the Mizes, Marv and his encouragement, Bill...and for my Team mates to stay till the end with me knowing they had a long drive home late Sunday night. The whole group wanted everyone to succeed, it truly gave me goose bumps to be among such class!!!

Thank you Mark and Becky for everything you do, for everything!!!

And thank you to Scott and Alice for allowing us all to run on such incredible grounds.

Sonya Bush


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

TMURRAY said:


> Second hand
> 
> 1. Connie/ Milligan
> 2. Duke/ Edwards
> ...


Dewitt's dog Pacer got the 4th... I left soon after the books were signed. Awards were handed out when the derby was finished.

Connie ran a beautiful trial for Tim along with Duke, Ruff and Pacer... That last water test was a kicker!!! 

Angie


----------

